# Info On Traynor YCV Series Needed



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have a Vox AC30 that I am very happy with, but I am also considering a second amp to give me more Fendery tones (particularly as my recently purchased Gretsch has quickly become my #1 and they sound awesome through Fender amps).

But instead of buying a Twin (my favourite Fender) I was considering getting an amp from the Traynor YCV series. Can anyone tell me which of those sounds most Fendery? Do any of them (YCV80?) sound Twin-like, or like classic Fenders, or are the YCV series more along the lines of modern Fenders like the Hot Rod series? Speaking of which, the Hot Rod series are an option as well.

I prefer multiple speakers, but am willing to consider 2x12 combos. I also tend to like high wattage amps at low volumes more than I like low wattage amps, but I am open to lower wattage models.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

The single speaker YCV50 with the additional matching single speaker cab was fantastic to my ears.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

To me the YCV 80 can cover Twin territory quite well. And then it can also cover others (crunch settings) quite credibly.
Of all the YCV's they are among the cheapest second hand due to lower demand. Recently picked one up for $100 and all it needed was a new phase inverter tube and grill cloth


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Alsomooh said:


> The single speaker YCV50 with the additional matching single speaker cab was fantastic to my ears.



Have one. Never used an extension cab with it (would love to), but on its own it is very very good


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Alsomooh said:


> The single speaker YCV50 with the additional matching single speaker cab was fantastic to my ears.



Yes, I used to have one but those are more Marshally voiced than Fendery voiced and I already have a British voiced amp.

The 15 watt version is apprently amazing, but hard as hell to find because people do not part with them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Markus 1 said:


> To me the YCV 80 can cover Twin territory quite well. And then it can also cover others (crunch settings) quite credibly.
> Of all the YCV's they are among the cheapest second hand due to lower demand. Recently picked one up for $100 and all it needed was a new phase inverter tube and grill cloth



Long and McQuade has one available for $399. 

I once got a YCV80Q (the 4x10 version) for $100 or $150 and very stupidly sold it. Unfortunately, it was long enough ago that I can't remember much about it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've owned most of the YCV series - I think the YCV40WR (6L6, Celestion Vintage 30) may be the closest, although my initial thought was the YCV50 Blue due to the clean headroom.

YCS series might get you there too. I just picked up a YCS90 2x12 - has lots of options for shaping your tone,

Or you could buy a Fender?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve owned most of the YCV series and currently have a YCV20WR. Most of them get close to a Fender sound but the YCV80Q nails Fender Twin. If you’re looking for Bassman or other Fenders then others in the series may be closer. I’ve never played the YCV40WR but I’d imagine with the 6L6 tubes it could get close.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a YCV40 when they first came out and I didn't think it sounded Fendery at all. It wasn't bad, but not Fender to my ears. It had more of a harder midrange than the softer mids of a Fender. Explaining sound is difficult, but that's my take.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

I owned a YCV 40 wr (with JJs) and a Blues Jr, simultaneously. I could get them to sound virtually identical tone-wise at certain volumes, but the YCV had way more clean headroom due to its 6L6s and 40 watts. Also the YCV could do various other delightful tones: cleaner, brighter, crunchier, more overdriven, etc. So I sold off the BJ. Still have the YCV.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I've owned most of the YCV series - I think the YCV40WR (6L6, Celestion Vintage 30) may be the closest, although my initial thought was the YCV50 Blue due to the clean headroom.


Yep, the YCV40 is a definite option.




> YCS series might get you there too. I just picked up a YCS90 2x12 - has lots of options for shaping your tone


They are intriguing, and are available dirt cheap through L&M, but they've got a lot going on so I've kind of looked past them as I far prefer simplicity.




> Or you could buy a Fender?


Definitely considering that also.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> I’ve owned most of the YCV series and currently have a YCV20WR. Most of them get close to a Fender sound but the YCV80Q nails Fender Twin.



Am I right in assuming that the 2x12 version of the YCV80 would as well?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Am I right in assuming that the 2x12 version of the YCV80 would as well?


I had the ycv80 212. All i remember was decent cleans and it was a very quiet 80w amp.

Get a twin.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

colchar said:


> Am I right in assuming that the 2x12 version of the YCV80 would as well?


I’ve had two  of the 4x10 models. I sold the first one because it was too heavy. Within a year I was looking for another one because I loved the tone. I played a 2x12 while looking but it didn’t have the tone I was looking. I snapped up an older 4x10 when it came available locally. Again I ended up selling it because it was too heavy. They are definitely not as loud as a twin but they can be very loud. They also sound very good at quite low practice levels. Try before you you buy. Some I tried had channel switching problems where they would get stuck on one channel. The foot switch always worked but the switch on the panel did not. I also saw staticky reverb problems.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> I’ve had two of the 4x10 models. I sold the first one because it was too heavy. Within a year I was looking for another one because I loved the tone. I played a 2x12 while looking but it didn’t have the tone I was looking. I snapped up an older 4x10 when it came available locally. Again I ended up selling it because it was too heavy. They are definitely not as loud as a twin but they can be very loud. They also sound very good at quite low practice levels. Try before you you buy. Some I tried had channel switching problems where they would get stuck on one channel. The foot switch always worked but the switch on the panel did not. I also saw staticky reverb problems.



It was the YCV80Q that I had before. Unless I was to find one locally (unlikely), I would be going through L&M so it would have a warranty.

I only play at home, so weight isn't an issue for me. I would just do what I've done with my Vox - set it in a convenient place and leave it there only to be moved once in a blue moon when I am doing some slight rearranging or need to get down behind it for something.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I had the ycv80 212. All i remember was decent cleans and it was a very quiet 80w amp.
> 
> Get a twin.



The only issue I have with a Twin is the lack of an effects loop. I have a multi-effects unit so like the loop for the four cable method. The Traynors have a loop.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You have to dial in your effects differently without a loop, but as someone who gigged a twin with an FX8 I assure you it works fine lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got the YCV40 with extra cab loaded with Eminence Cannabus Rex (same as my aforementioned YCV50) and I think it straddles somewhere between Marshall and Fender tones generally, maybe particularly Fendery with P-90s. I got it just a little before I stopped gigging electric so it's a bit more power than I need now. I have been thinking of dealing it but only to get another YCV20...or two. Two of those things would just send me.

I do miss the YCV20, 15 watts of glory at the gates of heaven.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I double-checked today, and the only YCV80 in the chain at Long and McQuade is going for $399.

There are no YCV80Qs kicking around.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I've seen a few ycv80's on Kijiji over the last year for around $250-$400. One will show up soon enough. I've never tried an 80, but I own a ycv40 (original with 70/80 in it) and I had the clean channel sounding EXACTLY like my band mates hot rod deluxe. But I found it could break up a hair sooner and the bite of the traynor when it's breaking up is pretty nice. Very loud though of course


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mikev7305 said:


> I've seen a few ycv80's on Kijiji over the last year for around $250-$400. One will show up soon enough. I've never tried an 80, but I own a ycv40 (original with 70/80 in it) and I had the clean channel sounding EXACTLY like my band mates hot rod deluxe. But I found it could break up a hair sooner and the bite of the traynor when it's breaking up is pretty nice. Very loud though of course



There is a YCV80Q available now but the guy wants $600 for it! He only posted the ad two days ago so it might take a bit for him to come to his senses.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

colchar said:


> There is a YCV80Q available now but the guy wants $600 for it! He only posted the ad two days ago so it might take a bit for him to come to his senses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Traynor/Yorkville no longer makes new models of these, technically making it vintage. "


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Apparently never let him down from studios to arenas.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Also consider a Traynor YGL 3 ( 70s vintage )
I had a few and to me they are Twin twins with a twist


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can get a red knob twin for $600.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

YCV 40, 50 and 80 will he found on Kijiji for under $400 if you give either a week or two. They are always around.

I find the 20 to be harder to find/more money.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sillyak said:


> YCV 40, 50 and 80 will he found on Kijiji for under $400 if you give either a week or two. They are always around.
> 
> I find the 20 to be harder to find/more money.



There is an 80 (2x12) at L&M for $399. There are a couple of 50s on Kijiji for $400 or less, including one right up the street from me, that I think could be had for less. But from what I remember, the 50 is really Marshally. Am I remembering that correctly? I am not against Marshally, I was just thinking of something Fendery since I already have a Vox AC30.

If the 50 could do Fendery cleans, I'd be good with that. I had one myself, but it was long enough ago that I cannot remember what it was like.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought my 50 used from L&M, and it died during the pandemic lockdown so I traded it in (no repairs were happening for the foreseeable future). If not for that I would probably still have it - I paid $225 during their after Christmas sale. I wouldn't call it Marshally, but it's not a twin either. I just really enjoyed it for what it was. It really seemed to benefit when I re-tubed it. I prefer the 50 to the AC30 (except for the speakers).

You could probably rent any of the Traynors to try them out. I'd give the YCS50/90 a try if doing the rental thing, as they have the brit/american switch along with a bazillion other doodads, but not hard to dial in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just gotta decide if you want fender tone or "fender-esque" tone. If the former, buy a fender. If the latter, buy the 80 (and consider a speaker swap).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't find YCV's to be Fenderish at all. Any of 'em. They all use basically the same preamp design and that's where the majority of the basic tone and tone shaping comes from. 

Remember, too, 'Fender tone' isn't one thing, it's a few things: tweed, BF, HRD/BJ, Bassbreaker, etc. 

As @Budda said, I think you have to decide if you want a Fender sound (and which one) or a Fender-esque sound.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

At times like this I sometimes think it would just be easier to buy a speaker or two and use my Boss GT-100 for amps and effects, because I would be able to go from Vox to Fender at the turn of a knob. 

Once I became comfortable with using a processor that way, I could upgrade to a better unit.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> At times like this I sometimes think it would just be easier to buy a speaker or two and use my Boss GT-100 for amps and effects, because I would be able to go from Vox to Fender at the turn of a knob.
> 
> Once I became comfortable with using a processor that way, I could upgrade to a better unit.


Slippery slope, my friend. I never thought I would and yet, here I am.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Slippery slope, my friend. I never thought I would and yet, here I am.
> 
> View attachment 336464



I could sell off the AC30 and use the money to buy a speaker or two (I was thinking FRFR but apparently studio monitors are just as good) then use the GT-100 to get my feet wet without having to worry about IRs and other complicated shit. Once comfortable, I could upgrade.

I've toyed with the idea before but now..............................


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You'll still have to worry about IR's. They are a huge part of the sound, just like real speakers and cabs.

You like nice gear, so i'd suggest just buying the higher end stuff first. Your ac30 should cover an hx stomp or older gen axe fx. Cash on top puts you in helix LT territory. If you arent buying new, you can likely sell for what you paid.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I would probably go with a guitar cab to start and turn off the IR's / cab emulation. Ease into IR's down the road. If you like them and that sound, go into the FRFR path or whatever. 

You are right that, if not gigging, studio monitors or headphones work just as well for getting sounds you want using IR's. But I doubt I would be as into the KPA for live playing if I didn't try it with guitar cabs early on. That's the sound I want to hear behind me on a stage. I'm happy with the cab emulated output of each of my patches as well, in case I have to run into the PA. As always, YMMV.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I would probably go with a guitar cab to start and turn off the IR's / cab emulation.


So you can run a modeler into a normal cab? 

And here's a thought, what about just running it into the return on my effects loop? I am assuming that would be a reasonably untainted response since the preamp is taken out of the equation. I'm assuming I'd still need to turn off cab emulation, but this might be a good way to test this idea out before I go and sell my amp.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> So you can run a modeler into a normal cab?
> 
> And here's a thought, what about just running it into the return on my effects loop? I am assuming that would be a reasonably untainted response since the preamp is taken out of the equation. I'm assuming I'd still need to turn off cab emulation, but this might be a good way to test this idea out before I go and sell my amp.


Absolutely. To both.

Of course, if you run it into a standard guitar cab, you need a power amplifier of some type (unless your modeler, like my KPA, has an amp built-in). Because the tone is created 'complete' in the modeler, the amp can be clean and transparent (i.e. SS or Class D) because you don't really need any power amp artifacts affecting the tone, like tube amps prefer (at least, IMO).

Or you can run it into the fx loop / 'power amp in' of a combo amp. You get both the power amp and guitar cab in one unit, with the modeler acting as the preamp. An SS amp works fine but a tube amp won't hurt anything here and some claim it makes things even better.

My favorite combination is the Kemper into a Mesa Thiele, 'cause I'm lazy. It also sounds great through 212 and 412 cabs. IR's / cab sims are just another option to get there. I use the guitar cab for my on-stage sound but have the option of routing a cabinet-simulated tone through the PA rather than mic'ing the cabinet on stage. Works great.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> But from what I remember, the 50 is really Marshally. Am I remembering that correctly? I am not against Marshally, I was just thinking of something Fendery since I already have a Vox AC30.
> 
> If the 50 could do Fendery cleans, I'd be good with that.


The 50 is an EL34 amp while the 40 and 80 are 6L6.
You’d probably want the 6L6 if you’re looking for Fender-ish.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Absolutely. To both.
> 
> Of course, if you run it into a standard guitar cab, you need a power amplifier of some type (unless your modeler, like my KPA, has an amp built-in). Because the tone is created 'complete' in the modeler, the amp can be clean and transparent (i.e. SS or Class D) because you don't really need any power amp artifacts affecting the tone, like tube amps prefer (at least, IMO).
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks.

And you do realize you've opened up a can of worms and are going to be my go to source of info now right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> And you do realize you've opened up a can of worms and are going to be my go to source of info now right?


Kemper axe fx or helix though


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> And you do realize you've opened up a can of worms and are going to be my go to source of info now right?


I should point out the limitations when using a guitar cab. These 'modelers' can produce more than traditional electric guitar tones. While those electric tones sound great through a guitar cab, less traditional 'synthesized' type sounds do not.

For example, the Kemper has a really good Acoustic Simulator - one of the best I've heard. When patched through my Meyer PA, it is amazing. Through a guitar cab with it's heavy filtering and non-flat response, the magic is gone. 

So you do have to pick your poison - do you go with IR's / cab sims to get the very best out of every sound or do you want to stick to what makes you comfortable on stage but sacrifice the variety available? On the other hand, only a good 'modeler' can do that, a traditional guitar amp isn't even in the ballpark here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I should point out the limitations when using a guitar cab. These 'modelers' can produce more than traditional electric guitar tones. While those electric tones sound great through a guitar cab, less traditional 'synthesized' type sounds do not.
> 
> For example, the Kemper has a really good Acoustic Simulator - one of the best I've heard. When patched through my Meyer PA, it is amazing. Through a guitar cab with it's heavy filtering and non-flat response, the magic is gone.
> 
> So you do have to pick your poison - do you go with IR's / cab sims to get the very best out of every sound or do you want to stick to what makes you comfortable on stage but sacrifice the variety available? On the other hand, only a good 'modeler' can do that, a traditional guitar amp isn't even in the ballpark here.



I'm just an arsehole who plays at home for fun, so stage needs don't enter into it for me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

colchar said:


> I'm just an arsehole who plays at home for fun, so stage needs don't enter into it for me.


You're an arsehole? I've never seen you at the meetings.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

As someone who had some of the best amps made, digital is a ton of fun and worth exploring. If you dont like the main options, you may not lose any money in moving them along. The best way to see if it works for you is to dive in.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mooh said:


> You're an arsehole? I've never seen you at the meetings.



I'm too much of an arsehole to bother attending.


----------

